# Ford 850 starts, runs for short time then dies



## Ron3158 (Jul 6, 2019)

I am a newbie to tractors so suggestions are appreciated. I have a ford 850 that will not stay running. New Carburetor and spark plugs. Fuel lines clean and open. Seems to run great for 5-15 minutes then dies. Appears to stop when it gets hot. Looking for suggestions cause researching takes me in all different directions


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How old is the coil? If a coil gets hot it will shut you down as well. 
Welcome to the forum Ron!


----------



## Ron3158 (Jul 6, 2019)

pogobill said:


> How old is the coil? If a coil gets hot it will shut you down as well.
> Welcome to the forum Ron!


Thanks for the reply. I just bought this about a week before this issue started. I didn’t know how old the coil was so I replaced it. Unfortunately it continues to run great idling and can make 1-3 passes in field then begins sputtering and backfires. It then eventually dies but starts back up to repeat the process. Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

did you consider replacing the condenser and points, have a look at the point contacts and see if these are pitted, usually you will see a gouged hole in one side and a buildup on the other, a crook condenser will give you trouble like you describe, and another thing to check is the wire tail that comes through the distributor housing and connects to the points, sometimes this can become open with the advance and retard movement of the timing plate in the distributor.


----------



## Ron3158 (Jul 6, 2019)

FredM said:


> did you consider replacing the condenser and points, have a look at the point contacts and see if these are pitted, usually you will see a gouged hole in one side and a buildup on the other, a crook condenser will give you trouble like you describe, and another thing to check is the wire tail that comes through the distributor housing and connects to the points, sometimes this can become open with the advance and retard movement of the timing plate in the distributor.


Thank you. That is next on my list and will update.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Certainly do all the checks previously stated..
But a word to the wise.. Aftermarket Ford parts ARE KNOWN to be bad right outta the box.. so be forewarned..
When fighting a gasoline fuel & ESPECIALLY an electrical problem, original equip. from FORD DEALER IS the way to go..
I'm no help w/ your problem but I figured I'd impart a word or 2 or wisdom..
Good luck..


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

If I was a betting man, which I am not, I would bet you have a starving for fuel problem.
If you are positive your fuel line is fully open with steady flow then I would look at the carb. You would be surprised how many new carbs are defective.
I am guessing the float in the carb is stuck in barely open. That could be why after it sits even a little time it will restart and then does the same thing again. The carb bowl has time to get more gas into it. At idle an engine barely uses an gas but under load it will need a grater flow of gas into the carb bowl. Under load it is emptying the bowl then the engine sputters or quits.
I imagine if when the tractor starts to quit you immediately put the throttle back to idle and disengaged the clutch that possibly the engine will not quit and will idle.
If it does that then your problem is fuel starving.
Look at the new carb for a filter inside where the fuel line screws in. It might be clogged up. Sometimes new carbs have the inlet port plugged inside to keep debris out till to gets installed.
You might have to take the carb apart and check the float adjustment or see if it is stuck barely open.

If it was the condenser it wouldn't run that long before it quits. Condensers are seldom intermittent and I seriously doubt it would cool off that quickly that it would restart.
You have a fuel problem. Like I said I have seen many new carbs that were defective. For giggles you might put the old carb back on and see if you still have the same problem. Why did you replace the old carb?


----------

